# Replacement Blades for FF/18



## Boottmills (Aug 25, 2016)

Stumbled upon the forum looking for blades. Just received a FF/18 that was my grandfathers. Still runs great, but the blades on the deck attachment are in need of replacement. Not having much luck finding a replacement in searches...any resources or other blades that may work for my deck?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

What I understand id there were a couple different mower decks used on that.
Look for a Sears 917.xxxxx number.
Then Go to searspartsdirect.com with that number to see if you can get a blade number.
IF you get one, Google AYP + blade#


----------



## Boottmills (Aug 25, 2016)

Bill Kapaun said:


> What I understand id there were a couple different mower decks used on that.
> Look for a Sears 917.xxxxx number.
> Then Go to searspartsdirect.com with that number to see if you can get a blade number.
> IF you get one, Google AYP + blade#


Awesome! Worked like a charm!

Any hints on acquiring other parts?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Google AYP + part#


----------



## jthebigjay (Aug 27, 2016)

Any luck? I'm in the same boat, looks like the FF18 44 inch deck blades are discontinued.

HOP-25742
AYP-25742
OREGON 95-025
SEARS-25031


----------



## Boottmills (Aug 25, 2016)

jthebigjay said:


> Any luck? I'm in the same boat, looks like the FF18 44 inch deck blades are discontinued.
> 
> HOP-25742
> AYP-25742
> ...


These fit perfectly!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171846064124


----------



## jthebigjay (Aug 27, 2016)

Boottmills said:


> These fit perfectly!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171846064124



WOW, didn't see these when i found some on ebay. I had to order them from the UK. Thanks for the link.


----------

